# Krav Maga Liverpool



## PeterJ (Sep 27, 2007)

Didnt really know where to post this.

Has anyone ever heard of Krav Maga, its a close quarters combat style of fighting, Ive had a gander on youtube but it seems to be more of a self defence system than anything to do with MMA. What Ive seen focuses more on knife or weapon defence (bit similar to eskrima, which Ive done in the past). I had heard on the grapevine theres a really good class in Liverpool, that will basically turn you into a badass???

Anyone know anythin aba this?


----------



## photographymatt (Dec 2, 2009)

I did this for a few months last year and loved it, Im considering going back now my fitness level is much better.

it technically self defense, but basically the idea is keep your awareness levels high so you dont need to fight but if you did.....end it in the first few seconds. Kick in the nuts, poke in the eyes, punch their adams apple, break their wrist/knee etc  so no....much of it wont work for mma, lol. but the drills are very helpful and go for your fitness levels.

give it ago, you might like it, you might not. Im looking forward to going back in the future.


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

It's the israeli army's hand to hand combat system

It's designed to neutralize enemies, some very dangerous moves, such as chops into throats

Its good for sepf defence ..

I was gonna try it..

I know more and more women are using it for self defence



PeterJ said:


> Didnt really know where to post this.
> 
> Has anyone ever heard of Krav Maga, its a close quarters combat style of fighting, Ive had a gander on youtube but it seems to be more of a self defence system than anything to do with MMA. What Ive seen focuses more on knife or weapon defence (bit similar to eskrima, which Ive done in the past). I had heard on the grapevine theres a really good class in Liverpool, that will basically turn you into a badass???
> 
> Anyone know anythin aba this?


----------



## photographymatt (Dec 2, 2009)

yes jeevan, designed to be quick to learn and use in a real situation. because of how nasty some of the moves are, the term "self defense" doesnt feel right. lol

the drills will up your fitness and your stand up can only improve with it.


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

perosnally, i'd go boxing or thai boxing or cover all areas of mma.....in the unlikely event these moves did work the "nasty" ones will send you straight to jail.


----------



## PeterJ (Sep 27, 2007)

Si-K said:


> in the unlikely event these moves did work the "nasty" ones will send you straight to jail.


the term self defence using reasonable force springs to mind.... yes officer i had to brake his ankle and push my thumb through his eye haha


----------



## PeterJ (Sep 27, 2007)

Found this.... Apprantly this guy turns you into Jason Bourne.... Id hope so as well for the price of it.... check out the "fees" section..... OUCH!!!!

Krav Maga System Â» Liverpool


----------

